# Suggest a laptop with backlit keyboard



## imnasir (Sep 15, 2015)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) 50k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? Office work. & programming on software like matlab etc.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eyeing for ?
preferably i5 or i7

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
No

6) Anything else you would like to say? Can extend the budget by 3-5k if its a very big improvement


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 16, 2015)

Lenovo Z51-70 80K60002IN*


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 16, 2015)

ell 15R 5558 i7 5th Gen, 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD, DVDRW, Win 8.1, 15.6" Full HD Touch


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 16, 2015)

Lenovo is pricey sorry i thoght you mentioned 60k


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2015)

Currently all prices of electronics products have increased due to devaluation of Rupee against Dollar.Still Lenovo is a bit lower in price when compared to that of DELL,HP,ASUS,Toshiba,etc. manufacturers of Laptops/Notebooks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 18, 2015)

Dell Inspiron 3542 TS Notebook (4th Gen Core i5- 4210U- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- Win8.1- 39.62cm (15.6)-2GB Graph) (3542541TB2BT) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com

Pros:
- i5 + GT840M
- Backlit keyboard
- Touch screen

Its cons are: 
- Just 1 RAM slot
- 1080p screen laptops are available at 3k more price


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 18, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Dell Inspiron 3542 TS Notebook (4th Gen Core i5- 4210U- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- Win8.1- 39.62cm (15.6)-2GB Graph) (3542541TB2BT) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
> 
> Pros:
> - i5 + GT840M
> ...


Very good suggestion,Friend.Except a single slot ram placement seriously hinders and undermines the purpose of upgradation and a bit of future proofing.


----------



## imnasir (Sep 18, 2015)

It says it has a standard keyboard. Doesn't mention backlit keyboard..


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 18, 2015)

It has backlit keyboard

2 of my friends own it


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

One slot for RAM. Can't really understand Dell's way of cost cutting.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> One slot for RAM. Can't really understand Dell's way of cost cutting.


It's either pay $$$ to get the ram upgraded from service center without loosing warranty or buy the laptop with 8 GB ram for 6k more or F*** off.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 19, 2015)

4GB RAM is sufficient for most people.... If you need more, get a 8GB one @ 5k


----------



## imnasir (Sep 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> One slot for RAM. Can't really understand Dell's way of cost cutting.



then What to do?? any other option.. I really want one with a backlit keyboard.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

That is mainly your call. If you can get more ram after paying 5k you should get that. But that ain't worth the money spend.


----------



## imnasir (Sep 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That is mainly your call. If you can get more ram after paying 5k you should get that. But that ain't worth the money spend.



I mean any other laptop where i get better value for money if i increase the budget by around 10k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

imnasir said:


> I mean any other laptop where i get better value for money if i increase the budget by around 10k?


You'll be able to buy a Asus ROG series laptop which has backlit keyboard+ FHD screen + Proper quad core i7 + 950M


----------



## imnasir (Sep 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You'll be able to buy a Asus ROG series laptop which has backlit keyboard+ FHD screen + Proper quad core i7 + 950M



which Model should i go for? & from where? Which online site would it be safe to buy from?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

imnasir said:


> which Model should i go for? & from where? Which online site would it be safe to buy from?


Ask the seller when they'll restock it.

Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay


----------



## imnasir (Sep 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask the seller when they'll restock it.
> 
> Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay



Thanks man..


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

Yup and it will came with international warranty as well.


----------



## mastersquall (Sep 21, 2015)

Why not this model . I saw it today very light and has backlight 
Buy Lenovo U41-70 80JV007UIN 14-inch Laptop (Core i3 5005U/4GB/1TB/Windows 8.1/Integrated Graphics), Red Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2015)

mastersquall said:


> Why not this model . I saw it today very light and has backlight
> Buy Lenovo U41-70 80JV007UIN 14-inch Laptop (Core i3 5005U/4GB/1TB/Windows 8.1/Integrated Graphics), Red Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


Because its overpriced.


----------



## mastersquall (Sep 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Because its overpriced.



No idea about over priced but in real life seeing of other laptop price and seeing this laptop price also so dam light  + backlight keyboard I liked it .  so gave op my opinion .


----------



## imnasir (Sep 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Because its overpriced.



Its only i3 plus no mention of backlit keyboard anywhere..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Because its overpriced.



Truly said bro., but don't forget why it is so?
The economic shake(China's currency depreciation + U.S. factor + ...)has weakened the Rupee against the Dollar,and thus all electronic products are overpriced,currently.


----------



## mastersquall (Sep 22, 2015)

imnasir said:


> Its only i3 plus no mention of backlit keyboard anywhere..


I have seen this beauty in front of my eyes in croma . it had backlit keyboard that I can guarantee . unless company sales different model compare to offline .


----------

